# For guys what clothes girls look best in.



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Before you start dont say no clothes or kinky stuff, I am talking about non sexual dressing. No chassity belts or fetish clothing.

What do you think women look best in as far as clothes. I know guys vary with this, so it's interesting to hear all the different opinions.

I think girls look pretty good in blue or black jeans, not skinny jeans though and not baggy, sort of in between where there loose, but not baggy, in that they dont fall down without a belt but are not skin tight. Cargo pants look good too especially in beige or white.

I do like if they wear a belt too, it's weird and I have heard this from girls so mabye this is why I think it's good looking, but girls say that when a belt buckle touches their stomach it turns them on it feels good, I wouldnt know but i've heard it many times, so mabye thats why girls like to unbuckle guys belts so much?

With shirts anything goes really as far as material, those plaid shirts look really nice as do your average cotton t shirts, I like shirts that show just a bit of stomach, or those really long shirts that are loose.

I prefer women NOT in high heels, sneakers look best in my opinion.

In all I prefer Average, everyday looking women.


Thats my opinions, guys tell me your opinions.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

> but girls say that when a belt buckle touches their stomach it turns them on it feels good, I wouldnt know but i've heard it many times


I've never heard of this. :con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I've never heard of this. :con


:lol News to me as well!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So, so hard to answer because it comes down to body shape and how that person looks in clothing. 

I am fairly simple, I like casual clothing, so denim, tshirts, singles. generally tighter rather then loose. But then there is a time and a place for dressing up too. 

It is more a girl which knows how to dress for herself which makes a difference for me.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I've never heard of this. :con


I know it does seem odd, but in High School I was around all the "hot" girls and all types, basically listening to them talk to other girls about girl stuff they never intended me to hear, and that was one of the things mentioned quite a few times. I never had any intimate moments with a women yet, so I have no way to prove it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.mypinkdolly.com/images/Floral sundress blue sgd24.90.jpg

Something basic like the above dress with tennis shoes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

keithp said:


> Before you start *dont say* *no clothes or kinky stuff*, I am talking about *non sexual* dressing. *No chassity belts or fetish clothing*.


Shot down in the first line of the thread, dammit!!


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the fashions of the 1920s and 1960s and bohemian styles. I think these ladies are stylish:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeans and a t-shirt


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> I hear it everywhere, guys like girl next door clothes. Well fitted jeans and tshirts. I.e. BORING.


What about something like this?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Something classy.

The lady on the left here has it goin on


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Something like this, plain and simple. I don't like it when they wear skirts or show their cleavage. In fact, I don't like it when they try to make themselves look better with makeup and skimpy clothes. I have this very conservative outlook about women, not really sure why. I just never felt comfortable around girls who are flashy.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

simple stuff


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I only care about whats under their clothes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Whatever she's comfortable in.  Leave the heels at home though, honey..I'm not going to massage your feet later on. :no


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I wanted to add to me girls look fine with or without makeup. If a girl to me looks good without makeup, I would not mind if she never wore makeup ever.

I dont know about her personally, but the shirt and jeans are what I like on a girl, the shoes dont look good though. boring or not thats what I like.


MindOverMood said:


> Jeans and a t-shirt


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Is that Angelina Jolie? Pretty sure she would look good in absolutely anything!!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


Yeah those bug eyed sunglasses they wear are really creepy.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

simple stuff. jeans, t-shirts, sweatshirts, sundresses are fine too. I really, REALLY dislike hipster fashion like everything found on this page.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.





counterfeit self said:


> Yeah those bug eyed sunglasses they wear are really creepy.


Lol, I have a pair of these, and the other day some guy was giving the the most disapproving look as he was passing me by on the street. :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Tight *** jeans.
Heels
Fitted shirt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I like the fashions of the 1920s and 1960s and bohemian styles. I think these ladies are stylish:


Capri pants are a PLUS. Flat shoes are nice for when you don't want to wear heels, ladies.
Miss Hepburn is stylin' in that wardrobe :yes. The hair may be a bit much, but that would be okay.
Summer dresses are nice. Jersey Shore? Um, no, not my girlfriend - their hairdos are bad, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jlotz123 said:


> Something like this, plain and simple. I don't like it when they wear skirts or show their cleavage. In fact, I don't like it when they try to make themselves look better with makeup and skimpy clothes. I have this very conservative outlook about women, not really sure why. I just never felt comfortable around girls who are flashy.


She looks like Octomommy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


YES YES YES! :mum
Big sunglasses are Sooooooooooooooooooooooo 1980-1981 - we were in the third worst recession (with the Great Depression #1 and this one #2). Why relive bad times?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


I agree. So many times I want to see a girl's eyes... or at least 20% of her face. 

I like colors. I don't really like when women look too professional, like they just came from the office. I dress kind of boyish, so I guess I like girls to dress a little bit girlish. Artistic would be a better word to describe it. I like the baggy, worn jeans on girls but that style has died I think. Don't mind me, I'm just stuck in the '90s.

Also, toe socks. Cute.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not a guy but I'm still answering this question.

Pretty much this.





































and I just realized all of those girls are wearing coats, so here's one without.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turtlenecks are nice as long as they aren't put all the way up in the neck area. It makes her look like her neck is three feet long :afr.

The coat on the model with pink tights is a nice coat.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

She's a singer that goes by the name Russian Red. Her neck *is* kind of long. but in a good way.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Squizzy said:


> Is that Angelina Jolie? Pretty sure she would look good in absolutely anything!!


Megan Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The clothes laying on my bedroom floor.. of course.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


Oh dear


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

without cloth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Whatever she's comfortable in.  Leave the heels at home though, honey..I'm not going to massage your feet later on. :no


 Something against foots eh? :no



kos said:


> Stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


Here here! Thos things are UUUUUUUUUGLY! I don't think their attractive in old movies and they aren't attractive now.



Cleary said:


> I'm not a guy but I'm still answering this question.
> 
> Pretty much this.
> 
> ...


 Ooh, these are cute. I especially like the up top outfit. I want those pants!



Toad Licker said:


> The clothes laying on my bedroom floor.. of course.


 "you know what would look good on you baby?...Me." Oh Toad Licker, you animal you. :b

I don't count here as a woman, I suppose. But, just for fun... Certain women can pull off so many looks, so really it's hard to say. I think jeans are always great. I like em dark and they should make you want to look at your bottom in the mirror and say, "yes, I'm cute." Knit tops, there are so many interesting and flattering styles these days. Boots with a little heel. Sandals and toe rings (not on me though). Pretty and delicate bracelets. Purple...clothing, eyeshadow, streaks in her hair...just drawn to it.

Okay, carry on.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just shoes. Nothing else.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I like Alexa Chung's style, except for the short skirts and shorts. 
http://www.google.com/images?q=Alexa+Chung

I think interesting clothes and jewelry (not like expensive stuff, but just lots of interesting things), and an interesting hairstyle and color can make someone really attractive, no matter what they look like. At least to me - I love the artsy look. 
And tights are great. :yes


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i like the bigger sunglasses.....not the bug eyed ones....but ones along the lines of these (i don't like the handles though): 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ge=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0&tx=160&ty=66

going out in public is easier when my eyes are covered.


----------



## burn the masons (Aug 27, 2010)

nightrain nailed it!!!!!!
the girl i like is into fashion. she dresses fashionably nice but doesnt over do it. its quite magnificent


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I don't care because all I look at is @$$.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

kos said:


> stop wearing those retarded oversized sunglasses. It makes me nervous as hell not being able to see your eyes!!! It's intimidating to say the least.


+ 999


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Whatever a girl who is hitting on me happens to be wearing.

I do have a thing for the secretarial look, though. White blouse + pencil skirt = awesome.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Capri pants are a PLUS. Flat shoes are nice for when you don't want to wear heels, ladies.
> Miss Hepburn is stylin' in that wardrobe :yes. The hair may be a bit much, but that would be okay..


The hair and the red cardigan really does it for me. :blush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Something against foots eh? :no


No, they're cute. :b I do, however, have something against shoes that mangle your feet for no other reason than, "looking good." What bs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It really doesn't matter much. As long as it's within the normal range I doubt many guys are paying a whole lot of attention to fashion.

Women who go through a massive closet of outfits and say with a frustrated sigh "I have nothing to wear" are seriously wasting time and effort.

Something simple like jeans and a T-shirt will do just fine. Attractive women are attractive wearing almost anything. How I'd rate a woman will be minimally impacted by what she wears.

And, yes, she can even wear sensible shoes instead of the kind that land women in an ER when they fall off their footwear, resulting in injury. As an aside, I don't get porn where women end up naked except for their high heels that apparently must remain on during any & all sex acts.


----------

